# secret valentines ???



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

just wondering if brandi is doing one this year.. if not i can do it... is anyone interested?? same rules apply


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

If it weren't for my hubby being laid off for the winter I would jump at taking part again. Damn seasonal jobs!! LOL


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Nope not doing one. There were sooo many issues with the secret santa between people not sending gifts, some member signed up then disapeared, some signed up dropped out at the last minute & others were just flat out rude about the gifts they received. I think Im done with the exchanges for awhile.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> Nope not doing one. There were sooo many issues with the secret santa between people not sending gifts, some member signed up then disapeared, some signed up dropped out at the last minute & others were just flat out rude about the gifts they received. I think Im done with the exchanges for awhile.


thats too bad... I really like them .. it sucks when people ruin something so much fun... :foxes15:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I really enjoyed hosting the exchanges so its sad that a few ungreatful people had to suck the fun out of it for me...thats life though you cant please everyone not sure I would want to anyway lol...


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwww, i think that would of been cool!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Was there problems with the SS? I was not aware of that. All the posts I seen were good and the gifts were amazing. Is there still people who didnt receive?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

ExoticChis said:


> Was there problems with the SS? I was not aware of that. All the posts I seen were good and the gifts were amazing. Is there still people who didnt receive?


there were so many issues with the last ss Im not sure if maybe its cause they are held so often or if some people were just greedy this time around. I had many complaints about gifts most of which were through pm. THere are sadly still a few people who havent received gifts.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

awww who hasnt gotten any yet??


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> there were so many issues with the last ss Im not sure if maybe its cause they are held so often or if some people were just greedy this time around. I had many complaints about gifts most of which were through pm. THere are sadly still a few people who havent received gifts.


That is really sad 
I was in the $30 category and I spent around $60 on my SS And then $10 postage on top! I had heaps of fun buying for my SS and was really looking forward to next christmas. What a shame some have still not received gifts 
I hope that has not ruined it for next Christmas..Maybe a few rule changes need to be put into place. Like up the amount of posts to at least 750 ?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I can send someone a gift if they haven't recieved one yet, Brandi, who was it?

SS was fun! I just wish everyone would truly enter it in the spirit of the season.  Being disappointed at Christmas sucks.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't blame people for being upset about not receiving a gift, but to be ungrateful for what they did receive? I don't understand. Some gifts are more humble than others, but I find it hard to be unappreciative. I hope I am not speaking out of line. If so please accept my deepest apologies.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Lin said:


> I don't blame people for being upset about not receiving a gift, but to be ungrateful for what they did receive? I don't understand. Some gifts are more humble than others, but I find it hard to be unappreciative. I hope I am not speaking out of line. If so please accept my deepest apologies.


the ones that didnt receive a gift didnt complain at all. Elaina sent out 2 gifts to 2 different members that didnt recieve & I mailed out a 3rd so I think eveyone has or in my case will have something soon...I was surprised at the members who complained about what they received, these exchanges are meant to be fun not to rack up on expensive loot. There are tons of members who go above & beyond on their gift giving but others have to stay in the price range they signed up for I have a lower price range so everyone can join if they like.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

It's a shame that someone would have the audacity to complain about a gift they received from a secret exchange, it's the thought and i'm certain their dog would like it just the same either way.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

appleblossom said:


> the ones that didnt receive a gift didnt complain at all. Elaina sent out 2 gifts to 2 different members that didnt recieve & I mailed out a 3rd so I think eveyone has or in my case will have something soon...I was surprised at the members who complained about what they received, these exchanges are meant to be fun not to rack up on expensive loot. There are tons of members who go above & beyond on their gift giving but others have to stay in the price range they signed up for I have a lower price range so everyone can join if they like.





ooooo! how excactly does this work?


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Amandarose531 said:


> It's a shame that someone would have the audacity to complain about a gift they received from a secret exchange, it's the thought and i'm certain their dog would like it just the same either way.


one member actually posted that they wished someone else had their name


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> one member actually posted that they wished someone else had their name


OMG really?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> one member actually posted that they wished someone else had their name


it's ok...you can say I said it.....if whoever want to know why I said it then send me a PM ...thank you.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

N*T*M*4U said:


> it's ok...you can say I said it.....if whoever want to know why I said it then send me a PM ...thank you.


I wasnt going to name & shame but yup you said it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

i feel really bad that i disappointed one of my SS but shes to nice to let me make it up to her.. but im gonna anyways she just dosnt know it yet hahaha well i guess she would now but SHHHH lol


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

appleblossom said:


> I wasnt going to name & shame but yup you said it.


I'm not a shame of what I said.....the people that know me know why I said it.....if whoever want to know why then they can send me a private message....i'm done with this thread....thank you..


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

N*T*M*4U said:


> I'm not a shame of what I said.....the people that know me know why I said it.....if whoever want to know why then they can send me a private message....i'm done with this thread....thank you..


the people who know me know that you were rude. Your welcome & bye


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I've taken part in 4 exchanges and always had fun. I hope no one was offended by what they got from me, but I've always had to stay with-in my price range which does place a limit on things. Last year I was able to send to someone who couldn't afford to sign up and also to someone who didn't get a gift but this year I was unable to do extra. I am shocked to hear some people didn't like what they got and that they had the nerve to pm their dislikes to Brandi. Shameful!!! I do hope that some time we will be able to do the exchanges again. I would be happy to help out if needed with the organization. 

As a side note Brandi>>>You are a wonderful gal and you do so much for all of us here. I am very sorry if the "problems" sucked the fun out of it for you this year. Adrienne, I think it is very nice of you to help out to.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

ExoticChis said:


> That is really sad
> I was in the $30 category and I spent around $60 on my SS And then $10 postage on top! I had heaps of fun buying for my SS and was really looking forward to next christmas. What a shame some have still not received gifts
> I hope that has not ruined it for next Christmas..Maybe a few rule changes need to be put into place. Like up the amount of posts to at least 750 ?



Upping the amount of post is an awesome idea! I think after so many post you can tell who is a member here to "stay" and become friends!



I saw so many amazing gifts! everything was so nice looking! For the ones who complained I hope it wasn't the ones who posted photos because I loved them all! lol It is a shame some have to ruin the fun =(


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

N*T*M*4U said:


> it's ok...you can say I said it.....if whoever want to know why I said it then send me a PM ...thank you.


You could have gotten nothing?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> it's ok...you can say I said it.....if whoever want to know why I said it then send me a PM ...thank you.


It's okay Moni, I know why you said it.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I love to shop for dogs, I wish I could enter my girls in all the exchanges but we might not be able to enter in one for a while because of money situations.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

If the post amount is increased, it will be 3 years before I can participate lol. Even though I did not participate I enjoyed seeing pics of what everyone recieved. Instead of doing a gift exchange for v-day, how about a card exchange instead? It does not cost as much and feelings would not be as hurt if people did not send one out. Few years ago I participated in one for parrots and it was so nice to look forward to the mail each day and seeing how creative people got with pics was fun.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

nic2576 said:


> If the post amount is increased, it will be 3 years before I can participate lol.
> 
> *lol You're cute!*
> 
> Even though I did not participate I enjoyed seeing pics of what everyone recieved. Instead of doing a gift exchange for v-day, how about a card exchange instead? It does not cost as much and feelings would not be as hurt if people did not send one out. Few years ago I participated in one for parrots and it was so nice to look forward to the mail each day and seeing how creative people got with pics was fun.



*I think that's a good idea about the cards! Or maybe the cost amount should only be $20 - $30 there is a lot of stuff you can buy with that and at least everybody would know not to expect MUCH and just know they are getting a little something is always fun!*


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

how sad i had an awesome time buying for my SS as well and also way over spent, my postage alone was $85 , i hope my SS was happy as i really did try hard  .

maybe the ones who complained just shouldn't be involved in the next exchange , very sad has to be ruined for the people who appreciate what what they got , some people need to relies that things cost more elsewhere .

i will also be happy to send to someone who didnt receive in the SS


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> *I think that's a good idea about the cards! Or maybe the cost amount should only be $20 - $30 there is a lot of stuff you can buy with that and at least everybody would know not to expect MUCH and just know they are getting a little something is always fun!*


sadly $20 - $30 doesn't really get much here  .


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> *I think that's a good idea about the cards! Or maybe the cost amount should only be $20 - $30 there is a lot of stuff you can buy with that and at least everybody would know not to expect MUCH and just know they are getting a little something is always fun!*


I'm not sure changing the dollar amount would matter much, if people are going to participate there are other categories.

I signed up last minute to help out in the $20 category which got a few treats, some blankies, rope and a jacket for the pup, a little gift for mom. The shipping was an additional $12 of itself.

It shouldn't be about how far you can stretch a buck, if you sign up it's out of good faith that you WANT to do it, no one forces it


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

I loved everything we got from our SS, but I can see Brandi's point - it takes the fun out of it for her - especially if she gets bombarded with complaints. 

Just a thought, but like my daughters dance class had a Christmas party and we had an ornament exchange and we were asked to stay under a set spending limit, so maybe in the future something like that would be good - for example how about a toy or treat exchange. Each person could sign up to send a certain set amount of items - like 1 toy and 2 treats (or something similar) and then set a limit on how much each item cost. I am sure there would still be complaints because like Brandi said you can't please everyone, but anyway, it's just a thought. I have only participated in two exchanges, but my daughter and I really enjoyed them and really like shopping for the other pups.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

hello, i would love to try and do this secret valentines thing. so if any one wants to please let me know  i'd like to give it a try.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Upping the amount of post is an awesome idea! I think after so many post you can tell who is a member here to "stay" and become friends!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw so many amazing gifts! everything was so nice looking! For the ones who complained I hope it wasn't the ones who posted photos because I loved them all! lol It is a shame some have to ruin the fun =(


I totally agree, its not hard to see who is here to stay 
I think the SS would be better with less people who can be trusted 
then heaps of people who we just dont know what is going to happen.
Also registering the parcel at the post office is a fabulous idea I think


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

lynx8456 said:


> As a side note Brandi>>>You are a wonderful gal and you do so much for all of us here. I am very sorry if the "problems" sucked the fun out of it for you this year. Adrienne, I think it is very nice of you to help out to.


perfectly said


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> sadly $20 - $30 doesn't really get much here  .


Aw guess that's not gonna work then =(



Amandarose531 said:


> I'm not sure changing the dollar amount would matter much, if people are going to participate there are other categories.
> 
> I signed up last minute to help out in the $20 category which got a few treats, some blankies, rope and a jacket for the pup, a little gift for mom. The shipping was an additional $12 of itself.
> 
> It shouldn't be about how far you can stretch a buck, if you sign up it's out of good faith that you WANT to do it, no one forces it


You can still spend less and it be from your heart and WANT to do it. I know some people on here may not have as much money but still want to help out and be part of the fun, but I guess that won't work with people in different areas because the price is different. =( I just want everybody to be able to do it IF they want and still not feel pressured to buy something expensive or AWESOME since some people were not happy with their gifts this year ...(which I had no clue about until this post that there were different problems this years SS)


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

ExoticChis said:


> I totally agree, its not hard to see who is here to stay
> I think the SS would be better with less people who can be trusted
> then heaps of people who we just dont know what is going to happen.
> Also registering the parcel at the post office is a fabulous idea I think



I would feel safer sending it to somebody who is here longer (like you ) and such! I know there are "lurkers" out there they may see this and sign up for the heck of it just so they can be apart of this and then not send their half. Which isn't right at all. Higher the post would be nice but I know there are some who have been here a while and don't have that many, so it may not work for all! There has to be a better way! lol :foxes15:


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Brandi dosnt want to do it again. which is understandable if she was bombed by complaints .. so if someone else wants to do it please feel free


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awwww 
id like to do it, but i dont have many post. 
iwouldnt cheat, honest


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> I would feel safer sending it to somebody who is here longer (like you ) and such! I know there are "lurkers" out there they may see this and sign up for the heck of it just so they can be apart of this and then not send their half. Which isn't right at all. Higher the post would be nice but I know there are some who have been here a while and don't have that many, so it may not work for all! There has to be a better way! lol :foxes15:


Thanks ^^ 
I think next SS, (if it still go's ahead)
I will be requesting that my receiver will be either 
#1 Someone who has been on for a while (750 posts or more)
#2 Any of the people who are on my friends list

I also wasn't aware that there was any problems until I seen this thread
so I am very glad that the thread was made. 
My biggest problem here is that people have still not received their SS
That is just so not fair

Like Sugarbaby said
She is happy to send to someone that hasnt received
I would like to put my hand up and take part in that with
her. As most of you know we are cousins (I recently changed my name)
So we will shop together and pay half each, Appleblosom I got
your PM earlier, (FAR OUT  ) can you please let me or sugarbaby know of one person
who has not got their SS and we would love to help!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I think that there should be an accountability thread or something, so that people who don't send their items don't get to participate in the next exchange or future exchanges to make it fair. Maybe everyone posts when they send & when they receive or something along those lines. It was my first Chi People exchange and I had a blast shopping/making stuff for my person, and I LOVED everything I received. I think that 500 is a good post #, I think that some people were allowed in the Christmas exchange who didn't have that many??? I dunno. I think exchanges are fun, and if you don't like what you be grateful you got anything and quietly make a donation to the shelter  But that is also why we post our 'wish' lists (i.e. treat preferences, sizes etc). The person I had didn't post a wish list so I hope I didn't get any treats she normally doesn't feed her dogs.

I think some will say it's not fair to call them out, but at the same time it's not fair that they might have gotten their exchange presents but failed to send.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I didnt have the 500 posts but I also had just created this new account not long before the sign up! I have been around for a lot longer then this account but forgot my username and password lol so I just started a new account, appleblossom made an exception for me to join the SS


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i never realised neither that there was so many issues with the exchange 
all those who didnt recieve presents never complained yet those who did recieve did complain!!!?


I will be more than happy to organize a valentines one if thats what you guys want xx


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

*Princess* said:


> i never realised neither that there was so many issues with the exchange
> all those who didnt recieve presents never complained yet those who did recieve did complain!!!?
> 
> 
> I will be more than happy to organize a valentines one if thats what you guys want xx


its funny how the few complainers were the ones that got stuff nice stuff imo at that..the ones that didnt receive were very nice & just sent a pm to let me know they hadnt received anything & were ok with it that they were aware of the risk of not receiving when they signed up.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

the first secret exchange i participated in was last years secret valentine and i loved it! since then i've participated in every secret exchange offered. i do still love them but think i prefer to participate maybe 1 or 2 X a year instead of every 2 or 3 months. 
i think it would be best for the rules to be stricter for joining. like must be a participating member for the last 6 months with a required amount of posts. and other rules like gifts must be mailed out by a certain date and if for some reason an emergency comes up and u cant mail by that date, please try to make an attempt to contact someone to let them know. its just all about being thoughtful. and when gifts are recieved please let someone know within a reasonable amount of time so the sender doesnt worry it wasnt recieved. again, thoughtfulness. just some of my veiws. i will still participate but not for awhile. 
but if someone where to organize a valentine card exchange like someone earlier on here mentioned i would love to join in on that


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Shame so many problems go with ppl trying to have a bit of fun!
Id be happy to do a valantines card exchange, if i`ve got enough posts to do it! 
xx


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

amyalina25 said:


> Shame so many problems go with ppl trying to have a bit of fun!
> Id be happy to do a valantines card exchange, if i`ve got enough posts to do it!
> xx



can anyone be apart of it???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

This is why Chi-ppl board does not run the contest themselves or have anything to do with the exchanges. It seems like there are always hurt feelings and people not getting something, whether on accident or intentional. This is also why we cant allow an accountability thread. We allow you guys to continue it but we want nothing to do with it as it just seems like trouble. 

It is just not nice to call people out even if they have wronged people. I think if you continue then you would have to let new people in. I would say that the only people that should not be included would be the people that did not send gifts before and you know for a fact it was intentional.

Sorry I cant be more help.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Yoshismom said:


> This is why Chi-ppl board does not run the contest themselves or have anything to do with the exchanges. It seems like there are always hurt feelings and people not getting something, whether on accident or intentional. This is also why we cant allow an accountability thread. We allow you guys to continue it but we want nothing to do with it as it just seems like trouble.
> 
> It is just not nice to call people out even if they have wronged people. I think if you continue then you would have to let new people in. I would say that the only people that should not be included would be the people that did not send gifts before and you know for a fact it was intentional.
> 
> Sorry I cant be more help.


I totally disagree with you
I do not think letting just anyone in to the ss would be good
NO WAY
your saying that EVERYONE except the ones who have not sent gifts before
should be let in.
I think letting newbies and people with low posts in would not be good
who knows what would happen then.
I would not feel comfortable at all exchanging with a newbie or someone who only makes a few posts a year. 
And I dont believe you would either.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, not to be mean but I wouldn't be comfortable sending it to a new person either with lower post. Just because you never know if they have been lurking and actually know this is going on and sign up JUST for this and then leave. If it WAS like that then I would request my SS to be a regular and maybe even somebody I have more faith in lol (Although that part would take away from the "secret" santa) I mean I'm sure there are some new people that would want to get involved too and I think card exchanged would be OK for them to sign up. As for the gifts I would make a stronger rule.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Yeah, not to be mean but I wouldn't be comfortable sending it to a new person either with lower post. Just because you never know if they have been lurking and actually know this is going on and sign up JUST for this and then leave. If it WAS like that then I would request my SS to be a regular and maybe even somebody I have more faith in lol (Although that part would take away from the "secret" santa) I mean I'm sure there are some new people that would want to get involved too and I think card exchanged would be OK for them to sign up. As for the gifts I would make a stronger rule.


I totally agree with you, and its not about being mean, its about being safe


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I am someone who posts very seldom,but I actually get on the forums and read quite often. Usually once a day. I like the information and pictures etc. When I have questions I search for others with the same question instead of making a post. I am quite shy, especially on the internet for some odd reason. I don't expect to be part of exchanges etc, but it is my opinion that if the pool of people is narrowed down to such a small group it has the tinge of elitism and cliqueishness (I just made that word up for y'all). 

It is so unfortunate that people are ungrateful or not understanding of intentions in posts or do not recieve when they so kindly give. It is also not productive to call people out so to speak. It just lowers the rest of everyone to their level and starts arguments, causing more problems for the admins (who do this out of kindness and wanting to share something they love, not for money etc). We all love chis and sharing that is why we post or read here.

All that said, in the wake of the ss drama, the card thing would be really fun. I'd love to participate if I fit the rules, and perhaps people not able to afford gifts can afford cards. Thus more people could participate that want to and you may meet someone new. I love getting chi-cards from my bff. Pen pals are always fun.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

there have been a few card exchanges on here too in the past & even then people would sign up & then receive cards but not send them out..In my first ss exchange I did post a list of those that sent gifts & then a list of those that didnt. its plain & simple if you dont send then people should know that is now dealt with through pm to the person who didnt receive along with an offer for someone to send them a lil something cause they didnt receive a proper ss gift...

I see nothing wrong with name & shame there has been mention of bullies on here recently I for one would like to know who is considered one.


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd be quite happy to join a card exchange it sounds fun x


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think in light of the drama we should just exchange amongst ourselves to send cards rather than assign out etc.

It's a lot to handle for one person, and where it's been so soon and Brandi had so much trouble during Christmas perhaps we should let it rest a bit and try again later on. 

There's been quite a bit of "drama" around here lately both in life and on the boards and perhaps we all just need a breather.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Amandarose531 said:


> I think in light of the drama we should just exchange amongst ourselves to send cards rather than assign out etc.
> 
> It's a lot to handle for one person, and where it's been so soon and Brandi had so much trouble during Christmas perhaps we should let it rest a bit and try again later on.
> 
> There's been quite a bit of "drama" around here lately both in life and on the boards and perhaps we all just need a breather.


I agree 100 %


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

appleblossom said:


> there have been a few card exchanges on here too in the past & even then people would sign up & then receive cards but not send them out..In my first ss exchange I did post a list of those that sent gifts & then a list of those that didnt. its plain & simple if you dont send then people should know that is now dealt with through pm to the person who didnt receive along with an offer for someone to send them a lil something cause they didnt receive a proper ss gift...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with name & shame there has been mention of bullies on here recently I for one would like to know who is considered one.


I think the folk that complained about their gifts and folk that didnt send, should be banned from future exchanges.
Unless the latter can prove they did send and it just got lost n the mail.

As far as bullying goes, that is a very strong word and should not be used lightly.
I have certainly not seen anyone being a bully.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

ExoticChis said:


> I totally disagree with you
> I do not think letting just anyone in to the ss would be good
> NO WAY
> your saying that EVERYONE except the ones who have not sent gifts before
> ...



Sorry, I was in a bit of a rush when writing that. I assumed it would be a given that newbies would have to have a certain amount of posts first. I think that you guys should choose how many posts as it is your deal but that comment was more on how it wouldnt seem very fair if others would not have a chance to exchange as well eventually. I didnt want the exchange to seem cliquesh.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No name and shame on the board. If you guys feel a need then you can name and shame through pm's. Again Chi-ppl is not a part of the exchange.

As for the bullying I realize real world bullying and online bullying can get extreme and has tansformed these days. But I really cant think of a better way to describe when several members gang up on one member or several other members? I have seen personal attacks on here as well but not that brutal lately. If you guys can come up with a better word for this then I am willing to call it something different.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

A "New Member's" point of view....

I don't personally know any of the people here in this forum, and Im willing to wager that when all of you who are now "seasoned members" first arrived you didn't know anyone either, but your passion and love for your chi chi or the breed in general has kept you here, and by doing so you've fostered friendships and personal relationships with like minded people; be that in person or just here online.....friendship is friendship. 

It's not my intention at all, but I'm sure that what I'm about to say may offend a few (or more) people, but I make no apologies. In may way of thinking only those who wear this crown would even take offense, and in that case they are the ones needing to apologize. 

Here goes....

Often times it's posts like these that create the very thing we all are opposed to...run away members, flaky people and rudeness. As a new member I was a bit taken aback by the some of the posts in this thread saying that new members shouldn't be permitted to participate in "fun stuff".....We're not lepars, and the fact that we don't have 1000 posts (or whatever the going number is now), doesn't make us any less dedicated to the thing that brought us ALL here in the first place; CHIHUAHUAS, networking, help/advice, idle chit chat and most importantly friendships. So to throw everyone into the same basket is offensive and a kick in teeth. When you gather a bunch of people together you're bound to have a few unsavory characters in the mix; new and seasoned....it's just human nature, but you can't damn everyone for someone else's ignorance and selfishness. When you start talking about excluding people from things based on the amount of time they spend glued to their computer screen writing messages ...well thats just silly and gives this forum a "pack mentality" feel, which in and of itself would make some people not want to stick around for long. A public forum is not the (INSERT YOUR NAME HERE) Club, and once they go from "Opened and Welcoming to ALL" to private cliques, then it's time to pack up you and your posse, register your own domain name and set up shop there, that way you can discriminate and exclude at will, without causing chaos and making people feel like they don't belong; you can even have your own secret password and handshake if it makes you smile. 

A person's character, trustworthiness and willingness to follow through with what they've promised can not be measured by keystrokes or a "join date", they can only be measured by actions..... and actions should be judged on an individual basis not a stereotype.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

gypsyeye805 said:


> A "New Member's" point of view....
> 
> I don't personally know any of the people here in this forum, and Im willing to wager that when all of you who are now "seasoned members" first arrived you didn't know anyone either, but your passion and love for your chi chi or the breed in general has kept you here, and by doing so you've fostered friendships and personal relationships with like minded people; be that in person or just here online.....friendship is friendship.
> 
> ...




thank you for your speech. and i agree. :hello1:

idnt like being put out of something just because im new.... its like 9th grade all over again. i would like to make friends with everyone and get lots of advice on randy. and this does look like a very fun activity for all the members here on chi ppl. but anyone can honestly make 1,000 BS post if they wanted to, and if they were that desperate, and yet they still can be the ones that wont return a gift or card.

the people who should be participating should be the members that been here forever, the ones that do ask honest questions, the ones that really have a chi or dog of some kind, and the ones thatll prove that they wont cheat (if there is a way).

but if you all would still like to make this event for people with a certain number of post, you can. i'll just try to be here for the next one.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

gypsyeye805 said:


> A "New Member's" point of view....
> 
> I don't personally know any of the people here in this forum, and Im willing to wager that when all of you who are now "seasoned members" first arrived you didn't know anyone either, but your passion and love for your chi chi or the breed in general has kept you here, and by doing so you've fostered friendships and personal relationships with like minded people; be that in person or just here online.....friendship is friendship.
> 
> ...





leiah&randy(: said:


> thank you for your speech. and i agree. :hello1:
> 
> idnt like being put out of something just because im new.... its like 9th grade all over again. i would like to make friends with everyone and get lots of advice on randy. and this does look like a very fun activity for all the members here on chi ppl. but anyone can honestly make 1,000 BS post if they wanted to, and if they were that desperate, and yet they still can be the ones that wont return a gift or card.
> 
> ...




I think this thread is getting out of hand.

As someone who signed up and _did not_ recieve a gift - I for one would not like to chance whether or not i'm getting a gift leaving it to someone we've only seen once or twice. *I'm not saying they aren't going to send it -* there is just as large likelihood that a regular can disappear for a hundred different reasons.

*No one said someone wasn't trustworthy *when they didn't have a million posts - I signed up with only a few hundred as a last resort to help out and guess what - my gift still got sent off.

*No ones character is being judged.* I think getting upset about this thread is irrational and unnecessary. 

I for one think the matter needs to be dropped before anyone gets offended in the process, stop dragging it along. Fact of the matter is we AREN'T planning a secret valentines.


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> I think this thread is getting out of hand.
> 
> As someone who signed up and _did not_ recieve a gift - I for one would not like to chance whether or not i'm getting a gift leaving it to someone we've only seen once or twice. *I'm not saying they aren't going to send it -* there is just as large likelihood that a regular can disappear for a hundred different reasons.
> 
> ...




i wasnt getting upset by anything. i was just saying if they wanted to do the valentines thing that some ppl deserve a chance thats all. Im fine with whatever choices, okay? :coolwink:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

The fact is there is no accountability for actions on the internet, therefore there is no way to logically decide who to include, or exclude from these type of things.

Brandi did the best thing she knew how in laying out ground rules for everyone in a way that she thought would be successful.

Overall 3 not getting gifts out of how many participated I think is a pretty good percentage, it sucks it worked out that way - but that's the risk we take.

There is no need to berate, or chastise, or work ourselves into a tizzy about who's doing what or what the rules will be - we'll get there when we get there. I don't know necessarily why the word "bully" is getting everyone so worked up, I understand there are cultural and differences between countries - I learned this morning that many places online bullying is illegal, but we don't need to call anyone out, they know who they are and if they want to feel bad that's them, not us.

I for one think at the current point in time the forums are too rocky to carry out a successful exchange, more people will be soured and it'll just ruin exchanging in the future for us all. That's just my opinion, but I think i'll be supported in saying lets move forward - stop fretting about what's done, and quit labeling ourselves "new guys" etc.

I don't understand where all the waves are coming from around here - but I for one am not a fan and I think before we try to do any kind of exchange, or big event we need to "bond" a bit.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I just want to say that if there is someone who is willing to host the next exchange, good luck to you because you will indeed need it! There is so much that goes on behind the scenes, a lot of **** that Brandi has had to go through with at least one person every.single.time.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I think all very good points are made and that I probably need to close this one out ;-)


----------

